# Bo Jackson or Hershel walker?



## Throwback (Sep 22, 2014)

Which one was the better athlete?


I'm going with BO

T


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 22, 2014)

Bo - he know baseball too.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 22, 2014)

What do you mean was? One is still an athlete fighting MMA fights and the other is a lard butt.


----------



## atlashunter (Sep 22, 2014)

Jackson without a doubt.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2014)

In college Bo was the better "athlete" vbecause of playing baseball,  but Herschel was the better RB in college.
Over the years, I would say Herschel, just because of his recent MMA success. 
Really hard to say with the variables involved.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 22, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> In college Bo was the better "athlete" vbecause of playing baseball,  but Herschel was the better RB in college.
> Over the years, I would say Herschel, just because of his recent MMA success.
> Really hard to say with the variables involved.



^This. You'd be a fool to not want either on your team.

I voted to ask CMR, but I'm sure Bo knows, too.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 22, 2014)

Bo has a hip replaced and still rides a bike the entire state on alabama. He gets my vote as still somewhat athletic.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 22, 2014)

If just football, then it's HW, but both were unreal.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2014)

DSGB said:


> ^This. You'd be a fool to not want either on your team.
> 
> I voted to ask CMR, but I'm sure Bo knows, too.




^^THIS!!^^ CMR got my vote as well...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2014)

HW, he looks like he could play today.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 22, 2014)

Since the word "was" was used, I say Bo. 
If you mean currently, I say Herschel. He currently looks like he could bump Gurley on the depth chart.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2014)

Bo was bad to the bone but HW was the better athlete.


----------



## Resica (Sep 22, 2014)

I voted for Herschel but my oh my, they were both awesome.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Resica said:


> I voted for Herschel but my oh my, they were both awesome.



^^^
This.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 22, 2014)

Resica said:


> I voted for Herschel but my oh my, they were both awesome.





rhbama3 said:


> ^^^
> This.



Agreed! I bet Herschel could still play today!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 22, 2014)

Bo, because he could hit major league pitching.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 22, 2014)

Both players had awesome college careers but Bo Jackson played both professional baseball and football at a very high level.

In HWs 12 year NFL career he averaged 4.2 yards/carry (8225 yds/1954 attempts).  Most of his production was in his first 7 years.

Bo Jackson played just 4 years in the NFL (as a hobby) and averaged 5.4 yards/carry (2782 yds/515 attempts).  he never played a full season as baseball was his primary sport and as we all know, his career was ended by a freak injury.

Bo Jackson ran the fastest 40 at an NFL combine (4.12) and ran a 10.39 100 meter.

Hershel ran a 4.25 40 when playing for the Cowboys but it is reported in 2010 that he could still run a 4.35

Some articles I read said that Hershel never lived up to the hype in the NFL.  Same articles reported that Bo's NFL performance, though short, was better.

Take your pick, easy to make an argument either way.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2014)

I voted bo. Simply a better athlete.


----------



## weagle (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm going with Bo.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Just for fodder... HW held the world record in the 100m at one point before n it was broken by no other than Carl Lewis. He also has a silver medal in the winter Olympics and is also undefeated as a MMA fighter.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry, But  Herschel Competed In The 92 Olympics In The 2 Man Bobsled And Finished 7Th.  He Is 2-0 In MMA, Last Fight In Jan 2011.  Can Find No Mention Of Being 100 Meter World Record holder


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

You're right. For some reason I thought they medaled.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

And it was the 60m, not the 100.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

So I'll correct my post:

Football aside, HW is a former US Olympian, undefeated as a MMA fighter, and briefly heald the world record in the 60m until it was broken by Carl Lewis.


----------



## reylamb (Sep 23, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> So I'll correct my post:
> 
> Football aside, HW is a former US Olympian, undefeated as a MMA fighter, and briefly heald the world record in the 60m until it was broken by Carl Lewis.



Pretty amazing since neither Herschel nor Carl Lewis show up in the historical records in the 60m.....


----------



## Resica (Sep 23, 2014)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Both players had awesome college careers but Bo Jackson played both professional baseball and football at a very high level.
> 
> In HWs 12 year NFL career he averaged 4.2 yards/carry (8225 yds/1954 attempts).  Most of his production was in his first 7 years.
> 
> ...


 Herschel also played in the USFL first .  He had 5562 yards in the USFL.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2014)

Resica said:


> Herschel also played in the USFL first .  He had 5562 yards in the USFL.



Between the USFL and the NFL his total combined net yardage was 18,168 yds. which in 2007 ranked him 8th all time leader in total yardage. He scored 61 rushing TD's, 21 receiving TD's and 2 kickoff returns for TD's which makes him 1 of 6 players to score more than 60 rush TD's and 20 pass TD's. He is the only player to gain 4,000 yds three different ways - rushing, passing and KO returns. He is the only player with a 90 yd rush, 90 yd pass reception and a 90 yd KO return in one season. He is the only player to record an 80 yd rush TD and an 80 yd pass reception TD in 1 game.

Bo was stellar in football and a good baseball player too but he didn't put up professional numbers like Herschel. If he hadn't gotten hurt he might have done so and only a fool would bet against him doing it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, that would be like combining yardage from the CFL; you can't hardly compare the USFL with the NFL.  Heck, you might as well include his college yardage and while you are at it, why not include high school as well.  USFL was a "wanna-be" league.

Bo played NFL football "part time", or as he called it "a hobby".


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 23, 2014)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, that would be like combining yardage from the CFL; you can't hardly compare the USFL with the NFL.  Heck, you might as well include his college yardage and while you are at it, why not include high school as well.  USFL was a "wanna-be" league.
> 
> .



That's laughable.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2014)

I watched both play in person, and to try to definitively crown one as champion over the other is fool's play.
Two best I've ever seen.
But I will say this, Bo could do more on the football field than Herschel...and I know you lil doggies are going to howl, but Bo's lateral movement was superior to Herschel, he could make men miss in the open field, switch direction and had better hands.
Their top end speed was comparable, and both could bowl over defenders.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 23, 2014)

Agree about No having better lateral movement, but completely disagree about the receiving.  HW was a far better receiver.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> That's laughable.



What's laughable?


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 23, 2014)

Bo Jackson without a doubt was the better athlete. His NFL career was ended too soon. Who knows what he would have accomplished. Bo is into archery now. The dude is rumored to be able to shoot with his feet. 
He was also a number 1 draft pick as walker was 5th round. Walker had 956 more yards than Bo in college, but he also rushed almost 350 more times . Bo did avg. 1.3 more ypc. They were both great rb, but I would go with Bo.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Agree about No having better lateral movement, but completely disagree about the receiving.  HW was a far better receiver.



Bo...............26 receptions  265yds 2 TD's
Herschel.......26 receptions 274yds 3 TD's


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Bo...............26 receptions  265yds 2 TD's
> Herschel.......26 receptions 274yds 3 TD's



NFL numbers:

Bo- 352 yds (136 yds was best year)........2 td's 
HW- 5859 yds (5 seasons over 500 yds, with best being 870 yds)......21 td's


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> NFL numbers:
> 
> Bo- 352 yds (136 yds was best year)........2 td's
> HW- 5859 yds (5 seasons over 500 yds, with best being 870 yds)......21 td's



I used College numbers because they had the same basic career span,..."PRO" seasons...Herschel over twice as many years, so how do you compare ?...and like I said, Bo had better hands, too bad stats from then don't show targets/drops.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I used College numbers because they had the same basic career span,..."PRO" seasons...Herschel over twice as many years, so how do you compare ?...and like I said, Bo had better hands, too bad stats from then don't show targets/drops.



Compare HW's first 4 years to the 4 years from Bo:

HW- 2,318 yds
Bo- 352 yds


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Compare HW's first 4 years to the 4 years from Bo:
> 
> HW- 2,318 yds
> Bo- 352 yds



have you got targets vs receptions?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> have you got targets vs receptions?



No, but obviously they thought that HW had great hands, as he had 76 receptions and 870 yds receiving in his first year.  

Dallas had him playing half back, fullback, tight end, and wide receiver (slot and flanker).  That tells me about all I need to know.


----------



## reylamb (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't forget, the Cowboys actually lined HW up at TE on his second go-round with them.....


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> No, but obviously they thought that HW had great hands, as he had 76 receptions and 870 yds receiving in his first year.
> 
> Dallas had him playing half back, fullback, tight end, and wide receiver (slot and flanker).  That tells me about all I need to know.



True,...they(cowboys ) didn't have much else to work with.

Look, I realize that Heschel is a Demi-God to UGA fans, I get it.
and as I posted trying to define who between the two is the "best" is fool's play.
we'll just have to agree to disagree


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

10~4.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 24, 2014)

Hard to actually go against Bo on this one, but Herschel is a freak.  

I do believe tho that if Bo hadn't gotten hurt, the stats would have been closer.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Compare HW's first 4 years to the 4 years from Bo:
> 
> HW- 2,318 yds
> Bo- 352 yds



Are you talking about receiving?

If so, how can you make a really wild assumption when they played on different teams that had different offenses.  I thought you knew something about football.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 24, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> True,...they(cowboys ) didn't have much else to work with.
> 
> Look, I realize that Heschel is a Demi-God to UGA fans, I get it.
> and as I posted trying to define who between the two is the "best" is fool's play.
> we'll just have to agree to disagree



To a UGA fan, you say something that they perceive as being anything less than a messiah-like worship of anything UGA, then you have blasphemed God Himself.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Are you talking about receiving?
> 
> If so, how can you make a really wild assumption when they played on different teams that had different offenses.  I thought you knew something about football.



Good receiving rb's are worked into the offense, I thought everyone knew that.  It wouldn't matter what offense Marshall Faulk, or Edgerin James played in, the coordinators would be certain to get them the ball out of the backfield.  A good pass catching rb is the best safety valve a qb has.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 24, 2014)

Hershel played for the good guys and that is good enough for me.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 24, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Hershel played for the good guys and that is good enough for me.



OK, that's about as good a reason as any I suppose.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Good receiving rb's are worked into the offense, I thought everyone knew that.  It wouldn't matter what offense Marshall Faulk, or Edgerin James played in, the coordinators would be certain to get them the ball out of the backfield.  A good pass catching rb is the best safety valve a qb has.



So, what you are saying is that Bo wasn't that good?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> So, what you are saying is that Bo wasn't that good?



How did you pull that from what I posted?  Bo didn't put up good receiving numbers is the NFL.  Bo 
 was a great player, just not quite as good as HW.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> How did you pull that from what I posted?  Bo didn't put up good receiving numbers is the NFL.  Bo
> was a great player, just not quite as good as HW.



Buncha UGA haters in here is all it amounts to.


----------

